# Tim Tackett?



## Red Blade (Jul 13, 2002)

I saw he joined the board but he hasn't posted anything yet. Why not?


----------



## jmdrake (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Red Blade _
> 
> *I saw he joined the board but he hasn't posted anything yet. Why not? *



Hello,

I've interacted with Tim on other forums.  He's not the worlds most "prolific" poster, but when he does say something it's usually interesting reading.  He's also good about answering questions that are directed to him, provided those questions make sense.  And of course he posts the most at the forum that's affiliated with his "JKD Wednesday night" training group.

http://www.jkdwednite.com 

Regards,

John M. Drake


----------

